# Récupération documents iBooks



## Alias (3 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un changement de machine, comment récupérer les documents enregistrés dans iBooks ?
Je ne parle pas des livres qui passent facilement d'un iPad à l'autre, mais de documents PDF qui refusent d'être envoyés et qui ne sont pas présents à la restauration ...
Y a-t-il un moyen de les récupérer sur le Mac par exemple ?

Merci !


----------



## lineakd (4 Juin 2017)

@Alias, as tu essayé de connecter ton appareil sur l'ordi et de passer par iTunes en te servant de "transférer les achats"?

Ou sinon par mail si tu as peu de fichiers à transférer.


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juillet 2017)

Je mets tout dans Dropbox et je importe dans iBook
Mais je trouve bien meilleur GoodREader


----------



## USB09 (16 Juillet 2017)

En principe tout est synchronisé par icloud sur tout vos appareil et consultable via iBook (Mac,iOS). 
Vérifié que icloud soit activé.  
Si vous ne pouvez envoyer un Document ,il suffit de faire imprimer, sauvegarder ou envoyer le PDF.


----------

